# 2 month old kribensis fry



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright! Looking good man! What do they seem to like best for food? Mine like the Beefheart the most.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

These guys tear into everything I toss in. I feed them the same as my display tank, which is often beef heart and something else. Mysis or brine, occasional flake.


----------

